# 16 Male Post-Infectious IBS



## wkdstyle (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello,I've recentley been diagnosed with IBS, the doctor has prescribed me medication - Mebeverine. I've been taking the tablets 3 times a day as suggested, especially when I begin to get abdominal pain. But there has been a major difference in the pain and discomort. The signs & symtoms of IBS aroused when I started my first year in College. I didn't think much of it at first, possibly thinking it was just my stomach gettin used to my new regime of getting up so early compared to when I went to School. However, I began to get excruciating pain and strange 'rumbling' noises in my stomach. I understand that IBS can occur through stress, but I'd say I was stress free when I began College, I'm more stressed now with the embarssement. I tend to have little if any symptoms during weekends, this is probably due to the fact that I can have a lie-in. Just wondering if anyone has suffered from IBS like I have? I don't have symptoms of Diarrhea or Constipation, last time I checked anyhow.







Just the chronic abdominal pain which feels like a knife going through me at times. I've not been given much information from my GP, I've found most information on the internet. I'm going to visit again and ask if their is any medication or anything that can reduce the pain and discomfort, or just make it go! Please, if any of you have any advice to give me, please do.


----------

